# dual pacemaker to Bi-v ICD upgrade



## seestarz (Nov 18, 2010)

Looking for codes for this upgrade?  Is there a general code set for this procedure?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 19, 2010)

what was actually done here? Did they remove the pacemaker and implant bi v? No there is not a set of codes. But if you give me more info i can tell you which codes probably would work for you.


----------

